# Are you ready for winter?



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Well are Ya? I have to still cut and split my firewood. Redo the chicken coop to accomadate more layers. Cover the hoophouse, spread more wood chips, clean out the chinney flue. Would like to build a catch pen for the Llamas, need to streach the perimeter fence and plant more lavender. :smack Some of this can wait but some of it I needed done last month. Oh well when you want to live this life style it just seem as though you always have something to do. :clap: If you think this is a lot I really have not put on my list all the things I am doing. I say I ,as I do not have a helper and am doing these things as my strength allows. Right now it is raining and I have a cup of coffe and a doughnut calling. :hrm: I think I will work on my window farm today.


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

NO!!

We need 5 more loads of wood. Then we will be.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

I'm still splitting wood......for the winter of 2014-15. This winter and next winter, I'm good. My goal this winter is to get two more of these shed built and filled, keeping 4 years worth ahead.











Still need to get the gardens "put to bed"....plowed, tilled and winter wheat sowed on them. Sorta waiting until it looks like it going to rain a spell.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I hope that we have another month of warm weather....my wood is in but I am converting an old metal shed into a second chicken house and I have to wait until hunting season is over before the boys can come and haul all of their stuff out of it...I'm making a pallet composter next weekend and plan on making another raised garden bed out of some rocks I've been saving. Since I've been back to work at school I only have the weekends and some weekends I play with the grandkids (like THIS weekend)....so...since I am by myself also...."what will be, will be"...  Are we EVER really ready for winter???


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

The wood pile is stacked and ready after drying for a year or two. I've got next year's trees down, but not cut and split yet. Both propane tanks are full, and the 250 gallon is now plumbed to supply the duel fueled generator in case I lose power. The pantry is full, mostly from last year's garden. This Summer's garden was a bust. The woodstove is ready, and so is the fire ring outside, just waiting for a cool night to use them both.

On the Winter "to do" list are projects to add about a mile of fence, a garden shed, and a chicken coop. Winter is a good season to build here if it's not too wet.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Getting Hay will be my biggest problem, But I only have 2 horses left, abt 25 bales of old hay in the barn, and recent rains have helped the grass. Winters propane paid for, with wood supply in for the fireplace. Dahlias dug, some garden beds torn down, some redone. Beds on the deck waiting for frost. All decks are sealed, but I'm sure when the snow flies, I'll remember what wasnt done.
Winter scares me a bit--first one alone on the farm, and if we have ice? All chores are down hill from the house..


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

Ceresone, I recommend you get some Stablicers if you don't already have them. They fit right over your shoes and allow you to walk on ice without falling. I got mine thru LLBean for around 20.00.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Ya know the strange thing about winter - it comes whether us humans are ready or not.....
If'n I was keeping score I'm still not ready for (nor recovered from) the winter we had back in 2006.......

With that written, I'm about as ready for this coming winter as much as I've been ready for any of the past ones. Maybe as I've gotten older I'm just not as caring (or maybe as disappointed) that I'm ready or not for it...........


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Winter here means being able to turn the AC off.

Yes, I am ready!! Will probably happen for good in November.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I am ready but not ready for winter, wasn't it just spring a month ago? I always miss the garden when it is gone. I stretch it as long as possible with the greenhouse and hoops. I can garden year around here, it doesn't freeze up. I can grow greens, cabbage and other root crops. As for the rest, I guess I have my chores caught up, fall is just starting here with a big ole' harvest moon tonight....James


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Since we have been down into the 20's here at night I am trying to get the outdoor stuff done quickly. Am waiting on a part for my rototiller so that I can get my raised garden beds put up for the winter, have the straw waiting to lay down on the strawberry patch, need to get all the propane tanks filled in case we need them for our heating ( we are all electric) will be able to put snow tires on when the time is allowed, take in all the patio furniture in the shed and then I should be set. I will then be able to get some canning done from things that were put in the freezer to help keep the house warm so that we don't have to use the heater that much.


----------

